

SHOULD_I_BUILD HN?: Can't ever seem to figure out where to go for dinner? - gregmuender

SHOULD_I_BUILD is a new term I&#x27;m starting for micro-validation of ideas. Prelaunch, pre MVP, pre- leancanvas...pre anything! Is it worth pursuing, I ask?<p>My first one:<p>An app that I click a button, it tells me where to go get food. Remove the paradox of choice like you get with Yelp. It could pull data in from my credit card transactions to suggest &quot;favorites&quot;, or &quot;newbies&quot;, based on my purchase history.<p>Should I build?
======
spydum
For personal growth, and scratching your own itch? Certainly! I think just
about everybody who has learned to use rand() functions and arrays has built
this for his or herself at least in some incarnation.

Basing it on past CC transactions to build choice is an interesting though..
so is foursquare check-in data?

